# 90% customers don't tip for Postmates



## 9468

Stop doing Postmates. They charged customers very high "Delivery Fee". Customers thought this delivery fee will go to drivers as their tips. Therefore, 90% customers will not tip. Unfortunately, Postmates take all the "Delivery Fee" just like Uber takes all "Booking Fee".

Postmates run their business more like Uber in these days. Don't use Postmates service.


----------



## DRider85

That's odd. I've been getting tips.


----------



## charmer37

Been stop driving for postmates in my market..lol.


----------



## Woohaa

90 percent don't tip YOU. I get tipped regularly on Postmates.

Maybe this guy can help you. Watch this video, try a few of the suggestions then report back on the results after you have a large enough sample size.


----------



## HipGnosis

Woohaa said:


> 90 percent don't tip YOU. I get tipped regularly on Postmates.
> Maybe this guy can help you. Watch this video, try a few of the suggestions then report back on the results after you have a large enough sample size.
> [MEDIA}


You beat me to it, and included a link that I was going to refer to. My tips have increased with that info!!


----------



## SumGuy

Most my customers do tip. But I do keep a list of non tippers.


----------



## HipGnosis

SumGuy said:


> Most my customers do tip. But I do keep a list of non tippers.


What good does that do?


----------



## SumGuy

HipGnosis said:


> What good does that do?


Cancel.


----------

